# http anfrage erklärung



## DiveSurfer (25. Januar 2004)

naben
ich habe mal eine frage ... 
ich bin auf der suchen nach einer ausführlichen erklärun (mit beispielen)
wei ein verbindungsaufbau von einem client zu einem server (http) funktioniert.

weiss einer von euch wo ich so was im netz finden kann?

thx


----------



## JohannesR (25. Januar 2004)

Du kannst mittels ethereal eine HTTP-Anfrage mitloggen (sprich: Port 80 filter), darin steht dann alles relevante! 
Nachspielen kannst du das ganze dann per $ telnet host 80

Johannes


----------



## Fabian H (25. Januar 2004)

Auch ganz wichtig:
Das RFC 2616


----------



## DiveSurfer (25. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Du kannst mittels ethereal eine HTTP-Anfrage mitloggen (sprich: Port 80 filter), darin steht dann alles relevante!
> Nachspielen kannst du das ganze dann per $ telnet host 80
> 
> Johannes *



ja so weit is das klar ... 
aber ich hätt sowas gerne fertig mit erklärungen


----------



## JohannesR (25. Januar 2004)

Das ganze ist völlig selbsterklärend, die Anweisungen sind im Klartext (GET etc.) und erfordern kein Englisch-Studium. Du kannst es doch einfach mal ausprobieren und die unklaren Stellen hier posten. Wir versuchen dann, sie dir zu erörtern...


----------



## DiveSurfer (25. Januar 2004)

ok ich werde es mal versuchen 
wenn was nich klar is melde ich mich 

thx


----------



## Sinac (26. Januar 2004)

Darf ich Fragen was das im Linux Forum zu suchen hat?
Naja, schau mal hier!


----------



## DiveSurfer (26. Januar 2004)

sorry wenn ich das falsch eingeordnet habe ... 

danke das material war richtig so was hatte ich gesucht


----------

